# SarahStewart - Good luck for your lap on Weds (6th)



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya chick  

Just wanted to send you lots of  vibes for your lap next week.  I hope it goes really smoothly and you make a quick recovery    xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for a painfree lap and a quick and speedy recovery chick

Fingers crossed they won't find anything whilst prodding you about either.

  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck sweetie, you'll be fine. We'll all be thinking of you  

xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

All the very best for your lap hun! Will be thinking of you...

The best advise given to me was to use Peppermint of cordial and it really helped with the release of the gases...

If you have any questions just give me a shout (pm)...

Kissy
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah

Lots of luck chick, I hope it all goes well.  Fingers crossed for a painfree and speedy recovery.  We'll be thinking of you and sending lots of     your way.



Jane xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck hunny...I'm sure you'll be fine 

If you check out my reply to this post on the endometriosis board, I've included a link to a post on NES website for hints & tips for before and after a lap...may be of interest...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70564.0

Take it easy...lots of tlc afterwards...

Take care...
Natasha xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for next week

loads of love and hope it goes ok for you 


love
suzie x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fingers crossed Sarah, hope all goes well for Wednesday        

Sam xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww thanks girls only just noticed this   you are such lovely peeps....I must admit I am very scared but if all you lot can do it I CAN   

Kissy - off to buy pepermint cordial today (already have peppermint tea which I hate  ) but I suppose I will have to give it a go if it helps!!!!

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah hun, never got chance to send you some more good luck this week with being off sick.  I hope all went well yesterday, let us know how you are when you can sweetie,  xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hope yesterday went ok for you and you are at home resting


xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Ladies!!!!

Hmmm I actually thought it would be a piece of cake and I would be out and about on Friday   am only now feeling normal  

Nothing found apart from a cyst on my left tube which was removed....I remember my cons telling me everything OK in the recovery room then I started   cos there was nothing wrong   when asked I said ' why can't I get pregnant then....I don't want to be unexplained!!'

I am off to cons Tuesday to have stitches out.  I am going into work tomorrow but probably just in the morning as I still don't feel 100% .

I was so smug in hospital cos I had no shoulder pain   but after the journey home I was in agony!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad your ok sweetie. Hope your feeling better today


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

glad it went ok(ish) hun, been thinking about you.  Take it easy, you have had a lot done inside you, don't push yourself too hard  xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sarah. I didn't see this post to wish you good luck, and am sorry you don't feel as ok as you thought you would. I hope you are feeling better soon and really hope that the lap and metformin will bring you a well deserved BFP soon.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Sarah 

I didn't see this post either or I would have wished you luck too.  I hope you are soon feeling much better and that a   is not far away!  

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks   hope we all get BFP'S soon....heres to 2007


----------

